# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Immobilizer αυτοκινήτου

## ganagnost02

καλήμερα σας,


Έχω ένα θέμα με το immobilizer στο αυτοκινητο, μετά από 10 χρονιά χρήσης η μπαταριά απο το κλειδί μας άφησε χρόνους. 
Ρώτησα την αντιπροσωπια για αλλαγή της, και μου ήρθε το 1ο εγκεφαλικό 283€ νεο κλειδι.


Παρήγγειλα μια από τους φίλους μας τους Κινέζους, ήρθε, έσφαξα το πλαίσιο του immobilizer γιατί είναι κολλητό, την έβαλα πάνω, έκανα επαναπρογραμματισμο στο κλειδί όλα μια χαρά! 
Επειδή ξεκόλλαγε το πλαίσιο-καπακι με 2-3 είδη κόλας που έβαζα είπα να αγοράσω ένα νέο κλειδί και να πάω σε έναν κλειδαρά να το  φτιάξει και να βάλω την πλακέτα του παλιού. 
Περίμενα κάνα μηνά ήρθε το κλειδί έβαλα πάνω την πλακέτα, το αυτοκίνητο παίρνει
μπρος κανονικά αλλά δεν δουλεύει κανένα από τα 3 κουμπάκια.. (ξεκλείδωμα. κλείδωμα,πορτ μπαγκαζ)
έβγαλα μπαταριά την ξανάβάλα έκανα  επαναπρογραμματισμο, τσέκαρα τα micro switch με πολύμετρο, δείχνουν όλα οκ, τι άλλο μπορώ να τσεκάρω ; ειναι λογικο μετα απο ενα μηνα αναμονης να σταματησει να δουλευει..

η μπαταρια φορτιζει κανονικα.. 


http://imgur.com/IYYx00U

----------


## aktis

Ειναι άλλο το  immobilizer στο κλειδί  ( που συνήθως ειναι παθητικό - χωρις μπαταρία  σαν τις ανέπαφες πιστωτικές κάρτες )  ,
 και άλλο το τηλεκοντρολ που ανοίγεις και κλείνεις τις πόρτες , τον συναγερμο κλπ 
Ποιο αυτοκίνητο έχεις ; Μαλλον είχες πρόβλημα με το τηλεκοντρολ και οχι με το immobilizer

Ενα κλειδί μπορει να εχει και τα δύο μέσα
Πιθανόν να πρεπει να μάθεις το καινουριο τηλεκοντρολ στο αυτοκίνητο με κάποια επιπλέον διαδικασία απο αυτη 
του immobilizer

----------

ganagnost02 (06-07-17)

----------


## ganagnost02

ένα bmw e46 έχω.. κωδικό πλακέτας βρήκα αυτόν 5wk45131

----------


## aktis

Εχεις το βιβλιο για την συντήρηση ;  κοιτα στις οδηγίες για αλλαγη κλειδιου μηπως κανεις κατι λάθος  
αλλιώς ρώτησε καποιον εξειδικευμενο κλειδαρα 
ή εξουσιοδοτημενο service
Νομιζω οτι για λογους ασφαλείας για να προσθεσεις κλειδι , πρεπει να εχεις και ενα αλλο που ηδη λειτουργει
Αμα πας να προσθεσεις τριτο ισως πρεπει να αφαιρέσεις καποιο απο τα δυο πρώτα

----------

ganagnost02 (06-07-17)

----------


## ganagnost02

ναι ! δοκίμασα οτι γράφει, βρήκα και απο ιντερνετ.. αν εχεις 2ο κλειδι πως να προγραμματισεις 1ο, η αν δεν έχεις .. δοκίμασα 3-4 τρόπους χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.. πηγα σε εναν κλειδαρα, εβαλε το κλειδι και ειπε πως δεν μπορει να το διαβάσει.. θα κοιτάξω για άλλον και θα καλέσω και σερβις.. Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου..
Στην ουσια 2ο ειναι, δεν προσθετω 3ο.. πηρα την πλακετα απ το 2ο και την εβαλα σε αλλο καπακι, επισης έπαιζε στην αρχη.. 

ηταν στραπατσαρισμενα λιγο τα micro switch τα άλλαξα προληπτικά, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα..
Πήρα εξουσιοδοτημενο σερβις, μόνο αντικατασταση, είπαν θα έχει θέμα η πλακέτα.. και δεν επισκευάζουν. απ την στιγμή που την μετέφερα απ το παλιό κλειδί που έπαιζε, θα έπρεπε να παίζει και στο νέο.

----------

